# How to download kernel source with sysinstall



## neilblue (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello,

I am new to FreeeBSD and am following the handbook and would like to download the kernel source. So I am trying to use sysinstall>configure>distributions>src>all, but no matter which mirror I choose I always get the same error message:


```
Unable to transfer the sbase distribution from 
[url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org[/url].                         
Do you want to try to retrieve it again?
```

I guess I am doing something really wrong, but there seems to be little logging information to help. Is there any way to get more info on why this is failing please?


Thanks
Neil


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 23, 2012)

To try to cover this fully, here's a new thread in the Howto forum: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=29172.


----------



## neilblue (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you, that is a great help!


----------

